# EUA, EEUU o EU



## alanr

Algo que me intriga mucho es ¿por qué los Estados Unidos se abrevian como EE.UU mucho del tiempo? No veo más que un E y un U en las dos palabras. He leído que en América Latina se usan E.U en preferencia, lo cual me parece el abreviatura obvio - ¿pero no en España?


----------



## SpiceMan

En este link tenés una discusión sobre lo mismo.


----------



## diegodbs

alanr said:
			
		

> Algo que me intriga mucho es ¿por qué los Estados Unidos se abrevian como EE.UU mucho del tiempo? No veo más que un E y un U en las dos palabras. He leído que en América Latina se usan E.U en preferencia, lo cual me parece el abreviatura obvio - ¿pero no en España?


 
Las normas de la RAE, establecen así el plural de las siglas.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=112&highlight=ee+uu

E.U. sería European Union.
EE UU es Estados Unidos (así se hace el plural de las siglas en español)


----------



## VenusEnvy

Nunca he visto E.U. para una abreviatura para los Estado Unidos. Hay unos suramericanos que puedan aportar su opinión?

Otros hilos pertinentes:
Eeuu
Eeuu


----------



## CheRie

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Nunca he visto E.U. para una abreviatura para los Estado Unidos. Hay unos suramericanos que puedan aportar su opinión?
> 
> 
> En español siempre se utiliza E.E.U.U. para referirse a los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica.


----------



## diegodbs

CheRie said:
			
		

> VenusEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunca he visto E.U. para una abreviatura para los Estado Unidos. Hay unos suramericanos que puedan aportar su opinión?
> 
> 
> En español siempre se utiliza E.E.U.U. para referirse a los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherie, el plural de las siglas no se escribe así. Se escribe EE.UU. o también EE UU, pero no se pone "punto" con cada letra.
> AA.AA. = antiguos alumnos
> CC.OO. = comisiones obreras
> FF.AA. = fuerzas armadas
Click to expand...


----------



## CheRie

diegodbs said:
			
		

> CheRie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherie, el plural de las siglas no se escribe así. Se escribe EE.UU. o también EE UU, pero no se pone "punto" con cada letra.
> AA.AA. = antiguos alumnos
> CC.OO. = comisiones obreras
> FF.AA. = fuerzas armadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes razón Diegodbs ¡creo que se me "fueron de la mano" los puntos hoy!!!
> CheRie
Click to expand...


----------



## alanr

Muchas gracias a todo. Como se dicen, ¡una pregunta frecuente!


----------



## Jessica_limab

Saludos a todos!!

bueno,  soy brasileña y trabajo como profe de español, otra vez mi alumna me preguntó por qué en  español la sigla de Estados Unidos era EE.UU. Bueno, no  supe respondérsela. y le dije, ke iría a buscarla, sin embargo no encontré nada. 
entonces estoy aquí pidiendo la ayuda de ustedes. Alguién por favor, puede decirme cuál es la procedencia de esta sigla, o algo, que sepa acerca de ello ya me ayudaría muchísimo. gracias!! besos


----------



## ILT

Jessica_limab said:
			
		

> Saludos a todos!!
> 
> Bueno, soy brasileña y trabajo como profe de español, otra vez mi alumna me preguntó por qué en español la sigla de Estados Unidos era EE.UU. Bueno, no supe respondérsela. y le dije, ke que iría a buscarla, sin embargo no encontré nada.
> Entonces estoy aquí pidiendo la ayuda de ustedes. Alguien por favor, puede decirme cuál es la procedencia de esta sigla, o algo, que sepa acerca de ello ya me ayudaría muchísimo. gracias!! Besos


Por que es plural, EstadoS UnidoS, entonces la letra se pone doble para indicar que es la abreviatura de una palabra en plural.


----------



## elcampet

Jessica_limab said:
			
		

> Saludos a todos!!
> 
> bueno, soy brasileña y trabajo como profe de español, otra vez mi alumna me preguntó por qué en español la sigla de Estados Unidos era EE.UU. Bueno, no supe respondérsela. y le dije, que iría a buscarla, sin embargo no encontré nada.
> entonces estoy aquí pidiendo la ayuda de ustedes. Alguién por favor, puede decirme cuál es la procedencia de esta sigla, o algo, que sepa acerca de ello ya me ayudaría muchísimo. gracias!! besos


 
Jessica: no es mucho lo que puedo ayudar al respecto, quizás se deba a E.U. podría confundirse con muchas otras siglas o iniciales, en cambio cuando escribimos E.E.U.U. ya sabemos que se refiere a los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica. Del mismo modo que FF CC se refiere al ferrocarril. Estoy seguro de que otros foreros podrán darnos mejor explicación. Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Cuando una de las palabras que se abrevia está plural, esta palabra se duplica en mayúscula (sin punto en medio), y va seguida de un punto. Lo correcto es *EE.UU.  * y no *Ee.uu* o *E.E.U.U.*

Saludos.


----------



## Jessica_limab

Se lo agradezco mucho por tu ayuda.


----------



## Jessica_limab

Gracias a todos por la atención. Se lo agradezco mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## elcampet

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Cuando una de las palabras que se abrevia está plural, esta palabra se duplica en mayúscula (sin punto en medio), y va seguida de un punto. Lo correcto es *EE.UU.  *y no *Ee.uu* o *E.E.U.U.*
> 
> Saludos.


 
En efecto lazarus, cometí un error al escribir E.E.U.U,, gracias por corregirme. Ahora yo tengo una pregunta: FF CC sólo es valida para el plural de ferrocarril o vale también para el que yo tomé para viajar a X?


----------



## lazarus1907

elcampet said:
			
		

> En efecto lazarus, cometí un error al escribir E.E.U.U,, gracias por corregirme. Ahora yo tengo una pregunta: FF CC sólo es valida para el plural de ferrocarril o vale también para el que yo tomé para viajar a X?


Tengo entendido que es FF.CC. por ferrocarriles, duplicando, al parecer, ambos morfemas como si fueran palabras independientes.


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola todos,

No entiendo que representa EE.UU
se que es Estadios Unidos, pero porque EE.UU?


----------



## lazarus1907

"Estado Unido" sería E.U.
"Estado*s* Unido*s*" es EE.UU.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Otro ejemplo de este tipo de abreviatura es la del área de *Recursos Humanos: RR.HH*.

Ahora una pregunta, ¿Cómo se abrevia el nombre de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, E.A.U. o EE.AA.UU.?

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## jester.

¿Son muy comunes, o más bien correctos los puntos? ¿Es mejor utilizarlos o omitirlos? Porque muchas veces yo leí EEUU en vez de EE.UU..


----------



## Ediroa

j3st3r said:
			
		

> ¿Son muy comunes, o más bien correctos los puntos? ¿Es mejor utilizarlos o omitirlos? Porque muchas veces yo leí EEUU en vez de EE.UU..



Lo de omitir los puntos, creo que la culpa es del programa Word porque lo marca en rojo como error. Lo correcto es ponerlos.

Salu2


----------



## Jellby

hohodicestu said:
			
		

> No entiendo que representa EE.UU
> se que es Estadios Unidos, pero porque EE.UU?



Es una de las formas de abreviar los plurales (cuando la abreviatura del singular es una única letra):

CC.OO. -> Comision*es* Obrera*s*
SS.MM. -> Su*s* Majestad*es*
ss. -> siguiente*s*
pp. -> página*s*


----------



## SpiceMan

Pongo más siglas por deporte: 

RR.PP. Relaciones Públicas
JJ.OO. Juegos Olímpicos
FF.AA. Fuerzas Armadas


----------



## auntcroxie

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Me gustaría saber cual abreviatura es más común para referirse a los Estados Unidos de (Norte)América -- EUA, EEUU, u otra posibilidad -- en varios lugares, especialmente en Venezuela, Costa Rica y México. Gracias.


----------



## Calambur

En Argentina, EEUU.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España lo normal es EE.UU. o EE UU.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia _*EE.UU.*_


----------



## Grekh

En México lo oficial es EE.UU., pero la más común es EUA


----------



## Pinairun

En el DRAE:

EE. UU. (con espacio entre EE. y UU.))


----------



## mirx

Grekh said:


> En México lo oficial es EE.UU., pero la más común es EUA


 
De acuerdo, la forma más común en México es EUA.


----------



## totor

En Google en español (sin discriminación por países ni puntos):

3.410.000 de EUA
16.700.000 de EEUU


----------



## dwqro

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estados_Unidos said:
			
		

> Al escribir, se suele utilizar la abreviatura _EE. UU._ (obligatoriamente con espacio intermedio y puntos por ser una abreviatura y no una sigla) y, en menor medida, la sigla _EUA_.



A mí en lo personal me gusta más EUA. A fin de cuentas ¿De donde sacan la doble EE y la doble UU?

Saludos


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana lo más común es: EEUU


----------



## mirx

dwqro said:


> A mí en lo personal me gusta más EUA. A fin de cuentas ¿De donde sacan la doble EE y la doble UU?
> 
> Saludos


 
E= Estado.
U= Unido.

La repetición de letras es porque es en plural "Estado*s* Unido*s*", y es la forma de poner el plural de las las abreviaturas. EU sería Estado Unido.


----------



## Pinairun

dwqro said:


> A mí en lo personal me gusta más EUA. A fin de cuentas ¿De donde sacan la doble EE y la doble UU?
> 
> Saludos


 

*"5.* *Plural. *Depende de su método de formación:

*a) *Si la abreviatura se obtuvo por truncamiento, se añade _-s:_ _págs._ por _páginas_. Se exceptúa el plural de las abreviaturas _cent. _(_centavo, centésimo_) y _cént._ (_céntimo_), que es _cts.,_ y no _cents. _ni _cénts._ (no debe confundirse la abreviatura _cent._ con la palabra _cent,_ cuyo plural sí es _cents;_ *En abreviaturas formadas por una sola letra, el plural se expresa duplicando esta: ss. por siguientes, EE. UU. por *_*Estados Unidos"*._

_Saludos_


----------



## dwqro

mirx said:
			
		

> E= Estado.
> U= Unido.
> 
> La repetición de letras es porque es en plural "Estado*s* Unido*s*", y es la forma de poner el plural de las las abreviaturas. EU sería Estado Unido.





			
				Pinairun said:
			
		

> *"5.* *Plural. *Depende de su método de formación:
> 
> *a) *Si la abreviatura se obtuvo por truncamiento, se añade _-s:_ _págs._ por _páginas_. Se exceptúa el plural de las abreviaturas _cent. _(_centavo, centésimo_) y _cént._ (_céntimo_), que es _cts.,_ y no _cents. _ni _cénts._ (no debe confundirse la abreviatura _cent._ con la palabra _cent,_ cuyo plural sí es _cents;_ *En abreviaturas formadas por una sola letra, el plural se expresa duplicando esta: ss. por siguientes, EE. UU. por *_*Estados Unidos"*._



Ah! Excelente, por fin me entero, gracias por sus explicaciones mirx y Pinairun

Salu2 8¬D


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Ahora una pregunta, ¿Cómo se abrevia el nombre de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, E.A.U. o EE.AA.UU.?


Que haya primado el sentido común sobre la regla, supongo yo que será lo que explica que prevalezca ampliamente EAU. A menos que se me pase algo por alto, creo que la misma explicación valdrá para la extinta Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas, de la cual nunca vi otra forma que URSS.
Saludos


----------



## dwqro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Que haya primado el sentido común sobre la regla, supongo yo que será lo que explica que prevalezca ampliamente EAU. A menos que se me pase algo por alto, creo que la misma explicación valdrá para la extinta Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas, de la cual nunca vi otra forma que URSS.
> Saludos



Jeje, muy bien puntualizado. Será que solo se utiliza más EE. UU. (según estadísticas) porque... a fin de cuentas Estados Unidos no tienen un nombre propio. Por ejemplo Canadá también son Estados Unidos, México también son Estados Unidos y... todos los demás países que están constituidos. Aunque EUA tampoco resuelve la cuestion ya que Canadá y todos los demás también están en América. Por lo tanto ¿Cómo se puede aplicar el sentido común en el nombre de un país que no tiene ningún sentido común? 

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

México es Estados Unidos Mexicanos (y nunca lo he visto abreviado EE. UU. MM. pero sí E.U.M.). Que yo sepa Canadá no tiene estados, sino provincias y territorios (aunque es una federación). Venezuela fue Estados Unidos de Venezuela hasta 1953, cuando cambió de nombre a República de Venezuela (hoy en día además de república es bolivariana). ¿Saben los foreros venezolanos cómo se abreviaba?


----------



## maidens

Usando el criterio de abreviar las palabras en plural repitiendo la inicial de cada palabra, Buenos Aires debería ser abreviada como BB.AA., aunque en argentina se la suele abreviar como Bs. As.


----------



## Alma Shofner

maidens said:


> Usando el criterio de abreviar las palabras en plural repitiendo la inicial de cada palabra, Buenos Aires debería ser abreviada como BB.AA., aunque en argentina se la suele abreviar como Bs. As.


 
Me gusta Bs. As. ¿Qué tal y si a los Estados Unidos le agregamos otra opción al estilo de Bs. As.? Quedaría ¿Es. Us.? Es broma 

En Sonora se usa EUA No recuerdo si llevan punto. También se usa, pero poco EE.UU.

Ahora con la Unión Europea, causa confusión que en inglés se abrevie E.U. Se confunde o se podría confundir con EE. UU. ¿no creen?
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Alma Shofner said:


> Ahora con la Unión Europea, causa confusión que en inglés se abrevie E.U. Se confunde o se podría confundir con EE. UU. ¿no creen?
> Saludos



Sí para los que sabemos dos palabras en inglés, a mí me pasó en el post 34 y tuve que cambiarlo.


----------



## dwqro

ToñoTorreón said:


> México es Estados Unidos Mexicanos (y nunca lo he visto abreviado EE. UU. MM. pero sí E.U.M.). Que yo sepa Canadá no tiene estados, sino provincias y territorios (aunque es una federación). Venezuela fue Estados Unidos de Venezuela hasta 1953, cuando cambió de nombre a República de Venezuela (hoy en día además de república es bolivariana). ¿Saben los foreros venezolanos cómo se abreviaba?



  Ah, bien señalado Toño, gracias por la corrección.

Saludos


----------



## juicybone

Hola:

Yo siempre he puesto Estados Unidos como EE.UU. y recientemente un corrector de estilo me corrijo y pide que cambie a E.U.A. ¿Una forma es correcta y la otra incorrecta? ¿Ambas son correctas? ¿Cuál es preferible y por qué?

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Jellby

Yo diría que ambas son correctas, aunque por aquí tiene más tradición EE. UU.

En todo caso, las dos van con espacios tras los puntos: EE. UU. y E. U. A.


----------



## juicybone

Gracias, Jellby.

¿Alguna otra opinión?


----------



## xqby

Jellby said:


> En todo caso, las dos van con espacios tras los puntos: EE. UU. y E. U. A.


 
¿Estás seguro que necesitamos espacios para "EUA"? Pensaba que se añaden espacios a abreviaturas que se obtenien por truncamiento, y no a siglas completas.


----------



## juicybone

¡Auxilio! ¡En lugar de respuestas, hay más dudas!

¿Hay alguna instancia "oficial" a la que podamos recurrir para verificar esto sin lugar a dudas?


----------



## Namarne

Calma, no nos pongamos nerviosos, todo tiene solución.  
Esto dice el DPD, en la consulta "Estados Unidos", aunque quizá ya se ha citado más arriba, el hilo es muy largo después de unirlo: 


> *2.* Es frecuente referirse a este país a través de su abreviatura: _EE. UU._ Puesto que se trata de una abreviatura, y no de una sigla, debe escribirse con puntos y con un espacio de separación entre los dos pares de letras. Existe también la sigla _EUA,_ que, como corresponde a las siglas, se escribe sin puntos. No debe emplearse en español la sigla _USA,_ que corresponde al nombre inglés _United States of America._
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005 - Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## juicybone

¡Gracias, Namarne! Entonces, EE. UU. o EUA ¿podrían usarse indistintamente?


----------



## Namarne

Eso dice la Academia, yo me lavo las manos...  
(Para no despejarte todas las dudas y malacostumbrarte:  a mí me ha sorprendido, yo habría escrito E. U. A. como dijo Jellby).


----------



## juicybone

¡Gracias a  todos!

Es bonito poder lavarse las manos y decir: "¡Pues eso dice la Real Academia!"


----------



## Alberthus

Namarne said:


> Eso dice la Academia, yo me lavo las manos...
> (Para no despejarte todas las dudas y malacostumbrarte:  a mí me ha sorprendido, yo habría escrito E. U. A. como dijo Jellby).



Hola Namarne,

Me extraña que te sorprenda la forma de escribir EUA (y no E. U. A.) ya que tú mismo, en tu post nº 49 has dado la explicación pertinente citando el DPD.
En efecto EUA es una sigla y como tal se escribe sin punto ni blanco de separación, no como EE. UU. que es abreviatura y debe escribirse con punto y espacio en blanco. 
Lo que sí me gustaría saber es el criterio que ha seguido la RAE para considerar EE. UU. como abreviatura y EUA como sigla cuando las dos designan lo mismo, es decir los Estados Unidos de América. 
¿Podría alguien aportar un poco de luz?

Cordialmente,


----------



## xqby

Alberthus said:


> Lo que sí me gustaría saber es el criterio que ha seguido la RAE para considerar EE. UU. como abreviatura y EUA como sigla cuando las dos designan lo mismo, es decir los Estados Unidos de América.
> ¿Podría alguien aportar un poco de luz?


 
Mi entender del tema es que si conserva todas las iniciales del nombre completo es una sigla. 
"EE. UU." no tiene nada de "América" así que se considera una abreviatura.

"*sigla*. *1.* Se llama sigla tanto a la palabra formada por las iniciales de los términos que integran una denominación compleja, como a cada una de esas letras iniciales."
"*abreviatura*. *1.* Es la representación gráfica reducida de una palabra o grupo de palabras, obtenida por eliminación de algunas de las letras o sílabas de su escritura completa y que siempre se cierra con un punto."
- DPD


----------



## Alberthus

Lo que explica el DPD sigue sin quedarme muy claro.
La única diferencia entre una sigla (como EUA) y una abreviatura formada por las iniciales de los términos que integran una denominación compleja  es que la abreviatura siempre se cierra con un punto.
Luego debo considerar que EUA es una sigla, pero que si escribo E. U. A. sólo habré convertido una sigla en una abreviatura.
¿Puedo permitirme esta licencia?
De ahí mi pregunta para conocer el criterio seguido por la RAE para admitir en un caso una abreviatura (EE. UU.) y en otro una sigla (EUA).


----------



## Alberthus

Creo que por fin he dado con la respuesta a mi pregunta. Se puede escribir EUA como sigla y E. U. A. como abreviatura para _Estados Unidos de América_ aplicando los criterios del Apéndice 2 de la lista de abreviaturas del DPD que transcribo a continuación:

Apéndice 2: Lista de abreviaturas
   1 En esta lista se recogen las abreviaturas convencionales más usuales en español. Se trata de una lista necesariamente incompleta, *ya que cualquier usuario de la lengua puede crear cuantas abreviaturas considere oportunas, siempre que lo haga de acuerdo con las reglas de formación de este tipo de abreviaciones*.

Aclarado el tema en cuanto a mis propias dudas, sólo me queda desearos a todos un buen fin de semana.


----------



## dwqro

Alberthus said:


> Creo que por fin he dado con la respuesta a mi pregunta. Se puede escribir EUA como sigla y E. U. A. como abreviatura para _Estados Unidos de América_ aplicando los criterios del Apéndice 2 de la lista de abreviaturas del DPD que transcribo a continuación:
> 
> Apéndice 2: Lista de abreviaturas
> ... *ya que cualquier usuario de la lengua puede crear cuantas abreviaturas considere oportunas, siempre que lo haga de acuerdo con las reglas de formación de este tipo de abreviaciones*.


Un momento, en la respuesta #35 Pinairun observo lo siguiente:



> "*5. Plural*. Depende de su método de formación:
> 
> a) Si la abreviatura se obtuvo por truncamiento, se añade -s: págs. por páginas. Se exceptúa el plural de las abreviaturas cent. (centavo, centésimo) y cént. (céntimo), que es cts., y no cents. ni cénts. (no debe confundirse la abreviatura cent. con la palabra cent, cuyo plural sí es cents; *En abreviaturas formadas por una sola letra, el plural se expresa duplicando esta: ss. por siguientes, EE. UU. por Estados Unidos*".


Por lo tanto la abreviatura E. U. A. estaría diciendo Estado Unido de América ¿no es así? 

Saludos


----------



## juandavidcrog

En Español, cuando se habla de siglas, si el sustantivo es plural, se dobla la letra

Estados Unidos = EE.UU (estados=plural, unidos=plural

EEPPM= Empresas Públicas de Medellín = Empresas=plural, Públicas= Plural, Medellín= Singular, por lo tanto una sola M.


----------



## Alberthus

dwqro said:


> Por lo tanto la abreviatura E. U. A. estaría diciendo Estado Unido de América ¿no es así?
> 
> Saludos



Efectivamente, la abreviatura E. U. A. no es correcta y lo adecuado sería :                   -  EE. UU. A.    (Estado*s* Unido*s* de América).

Resumiendo, la ortografía correcta es:
- EE. UU. (como abreviatura)
- EUA       (como sigla)

También sería admisible como abreviatura "EE. UU. A. " aunque me pregunto cual podría ser la utilidad de añadir una abreviatura más cuando el uso ha consagrado totalmente las formas descritas anteriormente.

Un saludo,


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que una abreviatura nunca puede leerse como se escribe, sino como la palabra completa.

No podemos decir "ee uu" sino Estados Unidos, ni "erre erre hache hache", sino Recursos Humanos.

Una sigla, sin embargo, se puede leer como se escribe: la onu (ONU), la cía (CIA), el pece (partido comunista), un cederrom (CD-ROM)

Las siglas llevan punto entre sus letras cuando van integradas en un texto escrito con mayúsculas:

_EL PRESIDENTE DE E.U.A_. 

Saludos


----------



## dwqro

*@Pinairun*

Eso estuvo genial, agradezco muchos tus respuestas, verdaderamente me han esclarecido.


Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

dwqro said:


> *@Pinairun*
> 
> Eso estuvo genial, agradezco muchos tus respuestas, verdaderamente me han esclarecido.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 

Todo está en el DPD...


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola forenses todos,
Ahí va mi tea, no para encender sino para alumbrar.
La RAE explica muy bien la construcción de los plurales de las abreviaturas y las siglas, pero, quizá, se queda un poco corta.

Con respecto a «*Estados Unidos*», si es abreviatura se debería escribir «*EE. UU.*»  y si es sigla «*EU*». Veo que algunos compañeros forenses discuten, ha tiempo ya, al igual que en la fábula, entre galgos y podencos: formas, normas, reglas y demás, que  de tener que escribirlas, habrían tantas como capaces fuéramos de imaginar, y que, posiblemente, todas serían dignas de respeto.

He dicho que quizá se queda corta la RAE porque no clarifica, tanto en las abreviaturas como en las siglas, lo que ocurre cuando son plurales y formadas por más de dos vocablos
.
Para los que defienden que «*Estados Unidos [EE. UU.]*» es una abreviatura, ¿tendremos que escribir «*EE. UU. AA.*» para referirnos a los *Estados Unidos de América* o «*EE. UU. NN. AA*» si, especificando un poco más, nos referimos a los *Estados Unidos de Norte América*? Siendo así carecería de sentido  el uso de la abreviatura; lo que inclina a deducir que «*EU*» es la sigla correcta para referirse a los *Estados Unidos*, y que el uso de «*EE. UU.*» es erróneo e improcedente por muy RAEísta que uno sea. De ser acertada esta deducción no cabría dificultad alguna en escribir las siglas: «*EU*, *EUA*, o *EUNA*», y en un futuro probablemente cercano, los acrónimos «*EUCA*» o «*EUSA*» para referirnos a los «*Estados Unidos de Centro América*» y a los «*Estados Unidos de Sur América*».

Y como _finólogo_ añadir que no consta en ningún lugar digno de confianza y crédito la sigla «*EE. AA. UU.*» para referirse a los «*Emiratos Árabes Unidos*», sino «*EAU*».

Hasta dentro de otro lustro que, de seguro, algo ya habrá cambiado.

Un saludo hacia el pasado.

*P.S.:* *Como existen dos hilos, uno en «Sólo Español:* *¿EUA, EEUU o EU?» y otro en «Español-Inglés: **Ee Uu», que tratan el mismo tema me veo obligado a colgar mi aporte en ambos, espero no incumplir ninguna regla, etc.*


----------



## walpace

juicybone said:


> ¡Auxilio! ¡En lugar de respuestas, hay más dudas!
> 
> ¿Hay alguna instancia "oficial" a la que podamos recurrir para verificar esto sin lugar a dudas?


 Creo que se complican demasiado. Yo soy un covencido de que en los idiomas la última palabra la tiene la costumbre de los países y las comunidades y no las reglas de la RAE o cualquier otra institución, sin desconecer que coordinan la estandarización de los idiomas y son muy serias, pues la RAE, por ejemplo, hablando del castellado es una institución con representación de todas las academias del español del mundo, así que da unas normas básicas de uso, peros ellos mismos afirman que la costumbre las cambia permanentemente. En este caso yo siempre he utilizado su abreviatura lógica y de sentido común que de paso es la forma más popular en Google: *Estados Unidos de América = EUA* de manera similar a como ellos usan *United States of America = USA *que es la forma más popular entre nativos del inglés. Asunto Resuelto  No más pedidos de ¡Auxilio!  Gracias Juicybone me alegraste la tarde !!

Best!


----------



## totor

Lo que dice walpace me parece impecable.

Y yo agregaría, incluso (salvo que se trate de un documento oficial, claro), la que a uno más le guste.


----------



## Rocko!

walpace said:


> * USA*


Yo escribo USA —y lo seguiré haciendo— pero *nunca *lo haría en un texto serio/formal.


----------



## walpace

Hola Rocko!

Te cuento que precisamente acabo de trabajar más o menos 25 documentos, entre los cuales hay cartas de diferentes tipos, variadas empresas las envían y las reciben y documentos de temas científicos, jurídicos y fiscales muy formales y muy serios y en todos ellos y por todo lado aparece USA en las direcciones que yo traduzco como EUA sin que nadie pida cambiar pues parecer ser lo más habitual. Creo que no usarlo es más de gusto personal o por que el cliente lo pide, que no por el hecho de que el texto pierda formalidad. Además el tema no tiene una trascendencia tan importante para un documento, como dice Totor uno podría usar la que más le guste!  

Que pases un buen día! Un Abrazo para todos desde Colombia!

Best


----------

